# 06 gto misfire



## s10ss (Dec 12, 2010)

i have an 06 gto with 60,000 miles. cylinder 6 misfires the most and 4 just somtimes. ive replaced plugs, wires, and coils and still the same thing please help with any ideas on what it could be thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

have you checked the fuel injectors? something you could do is change an injector from another cylinder and see if the problem jumps.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Do a fuel pressure test and a compression test too.


----------



## JRSGTO (Aug 8, 2010)

my brother works at an Audi dealership as a service advisor and for the past couple of weeks customers have been saying that there cars are 'misfiring' or something like that.....he said that high octane fuel like 93 gets affected by the cold weather..has something to do with the Volatility, cant remember the science behind it... but putting 87 octane when its cold fixes the problem...weird i know but if this is a new thing ur goat starting doing when it got cold, i would give 87 octane a try, but just maybe a half tank...if it has nothing to do with the cold then now you know something new


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so, did you do the 87? what was the outcome


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That 87 thing doesn't sound legit.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ive heard of fuel causing an engine to run poor..when i worked at ford we had a bunch of vehicles come in with failing injectors and we took a rough survey and most of the used BP regularly, we summed it down to BP using different additives in their fuel but nothing was ever proven. if it was a fuel thing though i dont think it would call out the same cylinder just about everytime and only between two cylinders..I would stick to checking Fuel pressure, changing the injector from that cylinder with a cylinder that is not called out and if none of those work i would start looking at the coil pack to see if your getting proper spark. fuel thing seems like a longshot IMHO


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

He figured out the problem it was a melted down converter, i know this because i sold him the car.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

how'd that happen?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

When I had the car i had some issues with the trigger in the computer shorting out for all the coils on that bank. All the misfires while i was trying to diagnose it most likely melted down the converter and it finally plugged up for him.


----------

